# Severe bloating only - will the Audio program suit me?



## ColorTV (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi,

I have had problems with my digestive system for over 10 years, but just discoverred this forum. I learned to live with it and did not look online for a long time. Over these 10 years. I have tried everything, from NAET, to hypnotherapy, EFT, osteopathy, all supplements like Glutamine, pepermint oil, probiotics (tons of it), minerals, diet changes, etc. Cutting out dairy, wheat and fruit has helped me the most so far.

My main symptoms are: severe abdominal bloating, WITHOUT GAS. It is really uncomforable, and as the bowels get really irritated, it can become a nagging/burning pain. Sometimes when I wake up my bowels are flat. UNTILL I go to the toilet and have a BM. After that my bowels ''grow'' and I look 9 months pregnant. There is not enough room in my belly to accomodate the size of my bowels and this causes great discomfort/pain. The BM's are quite regular and normal, mostly 1 time a day after waking up. I have had coloscopy and everything was normal.

Recently I let my diet slip again, eating to much ''forbidden'' foods, which cause a great flare up, which I still have difficulty calming down again. The bowels are constanly bloated and almost all foods cause my bowels to swell now. I am really frustrated and tired of it. So that is why I started looking online for a new thing to try.

I found the following things I might try:

- the IBS Audio program 100.

- the SC Diet by Eliane Gottschall (Book: breaking the vicious circle'')

- Oregano Oil (started yesterday, giving me cramps)

Has anyone tried the Audio Program for the same symptoms?

I am hessitant to order, as I am afraid the voice will talk about things which don't match my needs and it won't work. Also I know about the mind-body connection and believe it, but this has not changed a thing. Also I don't have severe diahrea or constipation, no fear of not finding a toilet, no fears about not being able to leave the house, I have no real ''attacks'', have no depression, I am not shy, etc. Will the voice talk about problems I don't have and cause frustration? Will this program suit me?

Did anyone try the programm for similar symptoms?

The other thing is, I have tried hypnotherapy, with a therapist ''specialized'' in IBS. This did not work, although he told me it helps with everybody! I also believe in the mind-body connection, and that my brain is basicly causing the symptoms. I truely believe this! But still I have symptoms!

Please only comment if you are a user yourself, not a salesperson from the program! I am looking for users experience in this case. Thank you.


----------



## NY2013 (Jul 21, 2013)

I just downloaded audio 100 and going to take it serious. I will admit its very relaxing at least


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi ColorTV and NY2013 ~

Bloating can be a difficult aspect of IBS to address, but it can be done.

ColorTV - I would say if you have had hypnotherapy by an IBS specialist before, then perhaps hypnotherapy is not for you - now, I don't know for certain, because the protocol used by your therapist may not have addressed the bloating specifically, and perhaps your therapist did not give you a copy of your sessions to use at home for reinforcement - but most likely they did. The protocol of the IBS Audio Program does indeed address bloating, but he also mentions pain, diarrhea, constipation as well - and while the subconscious mind will 'sort out' the symptoms and areas of needed treatment, I would say from what you have mentioned, that this might not be for you - I was helped by the program, and we do have many who have had their bloating reduced or eliminated in the feedback we receive, but I do believe that most of these IBS patients had at least one other IBS symptom as well - so I would say, for now at least, that you should hold off on the program. If your previous hypnotherapist gave you some CDs or tapes of your sessions, and you listened to those at home for reinforcement, and the protocol mentioned the bloating, and you did not see relief, then most likely, this program would just be redundant for you, so no use going thru it again. I would ask your hypnotherapist for CDs of your sessions if they did not give you them, and the protocol did mention bloating.

You can also contact the healthyaudio site and ask them directly - they are not hard sell, and have many times advised against the program - it is not a panecea, and certainly, you do not want to be disappointed yet again - especially since you have been through this type of therapy before.

NYC - just a little helpful hint - I used to read and research constantly about my IBS while I was doing the sessions - and many people do - so wanting to find relief. But over the years, it has been found that with those folks who do not read, research and write and talk about IBS while doing the program, had quicker and more complete results! This is because you are reinforcing that you do indeed 'have IBS' while the protocol is taking you away from IBS and its symptoms. This includes being on a support board - reading about others' IBS, and writing about your own, just confirms it further, then the hypnotherapy sessions have to work harder to re-wire the brain-gut connection - so if it is possible, try not to do this - I know it's hard! Believe me - I was there too for many years.

If you do need support along the way, feel free to call 877-898-2539 in the US or you can go to the contact page as mentioned.

And yes, while there is great hope and the clinical trials for the program show a reduction or elimination of bloating with the program, everyone is different - another thing, is for some stubborn cases, if you at least feel better relaxation, sleep, or a better state of calm, less anxiety, etc. even tho the IBS symptoms have not yet been addressed, for most people, a second (or even 3rd round as in my case) will usually bring relief - it sometimes takes time to break through.

Hope this helped - all the best to you both.


----------



## NY2013 (Jul 21, 2013)

Cookies

You make a very interesting point and to be honest I thought about that. I have recently been on these boards a lot over the past week but now that I know for sure it's 100% IBS and I've found the audio program last night. It might serve me best to leave this place and focus on other things that don't reinforce the stress of IBS

Valid point


----------



## ColorTV (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you for you answers.

Cookies - I agree it is best not to look online and associate with the illness. As I said in the previous post : ''I learned to live with it and did not look online for a long time.'' But as I had much problems now and got so fed up, I went online to see what is around now, many years laten. And I am happy I did, otherwise I would have never learned about the Audio Programm. All the treatments and doing research online was mainly done during the beginning/onset of my IBS, so many many years ago. As I mentioned, it started over 10 years ago.

About the hypnotherapy sessions. I can't even remember exactly what was said and done during the hypnotherapy sessions...I just remember the hypnotherapist counting back from 10 to 0 (or something), getting me relaxed and reading a story about a flowing river and my bowels being the river and so on. Mainly he was just reading this kind of stories if i remember correctly...he did not gave me cassette's or CD's to listen at home...it was really vage....he was a licensed hypnotherapist though, and also used muscle testing combined with EFT....after the EFT not working, he started doing the hypnotherapy sessions...he claimed great success with this.

I asked via email if the Audio Program 100 would possibly suit me, and he was quite honest that in my case it is probably best to wait for the new CD about IBS without C / D. I will contact again end of this year to ask and hope this new CD is ready. I hope so. I will definately try it.


----------

